# Rainy Day in the NC Mountains...



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

...so I invited a friend up to the cabin. He happens to be a very talented artist and leathersmith. Then this happened....


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Great lookin' sheath. Chuck does some great work!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

beautiful..........man o man


----------

